# Spot to take pictures of skyscrapers in NY in the dark



## Quasimodo (Feb 16, 2014)

On Valentineday I gave my wife and I a short four-night trip to NY in April (we never had a honeymoon trip), and I want to take a picture of the magnificent skyscrapers of New York in the dark. Preferably a high vantage point so I can get as much of the city as possible. 

I will be shooting full frame, and the lenses I am contemplating to bring are: 16-35II, Sigma 35 Art, and 135L. 

BTW: Finally I will have the chance to visit B&H  Something I have wanted to do for years. 

Cheers, 

G. 

PS. Are there any regulations I need to be aware of when it comes to taking pictures in NY?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2014)

If you don't mind the expense, rent a helicopter. Otherwise go to the observation level of one of the tallest buildings and take photos from there.

Another possibility is to capture the skyline from a Ferry or Ellis Island.


----------



## triggermike (Feb 16, 2014)

Across the water on the East River (East side.) There are places to stop towards the south. Gives you a complete view of the city skyline. Take a cab and have him wait for you while you take a couple photos - even better at twilight instead of at full darkness.
No restrictions taking photos on the streets - just be mindful of your equipment and where you are. Stay around other people.
Enjoy B&H, it is an experience!
Don't know where you are staying, but there are many hotels with rooftop venues. Better towards evening because many of them turn to private events at night. One that comes to mind is The Standard Highline on the west side near 20th street - great pano view.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 17, 2014)

The Fairfield and Suites Marriott across the street from Penn Station has a rooftop bar facing south. The bartender let me take as many photos as I wanted too. Of course, I did buy a couple of drinks. The hotel is also about a block from B&H. 

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/travel/nycps-fairfield-inn-and-suites-new-york-midtown-manhattan-penn-station/


----------



## 100 (Feb 17, 2014)

Top of the rock
http://www.topoftherocknyc.com/

They don’t let you use a big tripod, but you can use a monopod, or use a tabletop tripod that you can place on the walls of the observation deck. You got an unobstructed view of 360°. 

Here's one I took in 2012


----------



## Standard (Feb 17, 2014)

The Empire State Building. 86th floor observation deck. Don't bother bringing a tripod/monopod of any kind. They will all be confiscated (and returned when you go back down). I bought my Manfrotto 244 Variable Friction Magic Arm which does not look anything like a tripod but it was taken anyway. There are concrete ledges all around where you can place your camera further out to take long exposures. You will need to cling onto the straps or place your hands strategically, ready to catch your camera while the shots are being taken should someone bump into you or the strong wind pushes onto it.


http://flic.kr/p/cY1YWY


----------



## mwh1964 (Feb 17, 2014)

The suggestions already mentioned by others are top notch. Also roof top bar at 230 5th avenue is a very good spot for Empire State. Personally I would opt for Top of the Rock.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, on Jersey side. West New York has some sweeping sights thats amazing. There are areas to just sit and enjoy the sight and photograph to your hearts content. No restrictions on tripods.


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 17, 2014)

*Hamilton Park in Weehawken*

Bar none, the best skyline view. I don't have a picture handy but I'll link to someone's flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/acmace/5466026377/#

The park is high off the river giving a much better viewpoint of midtown. There are no restrictions. The Burr-Hamilton duel occurred nearby, and it's a very nice spot to bring a date.


----------



## emag (Feb 17, 2014)

Booklyn Heights Promenade?


----------



## halituzun (Feb 17, 2014)

West New York , New Jersey is indeed another suitable point.
I took the picture attached from there..5DIII+24-105 mm handhold (unfortunately I was not carrying tripod at that time) f/4, 1/2 sec, 800 ISO....


----------



## blindcat (Feb 17, 2014)

I vote for the staten island ferry, too. IS stabilized fast lens and high ISO recommended. I love the night skylines I took from there. If you have a good sunset, right beside the ferry port in manhatten you have a nice view. Have fun.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, thanks guys! A lot of exciting possibilities here, and I will look and google all of your suggestions (when not in my office )  A chopper is unfortunately way out of my reach (the trip from Norway is quite expensive, and I am hoping to buy a Sekonic 758DR at B&H, as it is two thirds of the price in Norway). I hear all of you about the restrictions of using tripod, and I will only bring my table tripod from Manfrotto, and use it if I can. Sad though... I have dreamt about using a Lee Big Stopper for Times Square to fade all people and cars away (does anyone know if this picture has been taken?)

Enclosing a cityline picture I took last year in Shanghai (handheld vertical and 9? stitched photos). Not as exiting as the pictures going around on the web these days that were taken by those crazy russian guys that climbed the world second tallest building.

Again, I thank you for your suggestions!

G.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Forgot in my haste to mention that you guys posted some nice pictures here. The beautiful picture of 100 is something that would be way cool to take. I have even dreamed about trying for a hand held megapixelish stacked photo.. Don't know if that is possible, but will be great fun to test anyway.


----------

